# What my parents brought back from mexico..



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

The Box...










The Back...










The Goodness...


























I couldnt tell you anything about that big black one to the left of the cohibas...my bro brought it back from the dominican and he took the label off...he claims its a cuban but i have my doubts..


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Not another glasstop Cohiba box..............


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

low quality? im new to cigars so i cant say i catch what your implying


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

italianxmna89 said:


> low quality? im new to cigars so i cant say i catch what your implying


Sorry man, they are definitely real cigars, just not real Cuban cigars. Smoke them though, you may enjoy them quite a bit.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cohiba never made a glass topped box.
Check out this site:
Cigar Aficionado | Counterfeit Gallery

They look like a decent fake to me, but go ahead and smoke them, you make like them.


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

i wont be smoking paper or some south american man's underwear will i?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Naaa.......... they are probly a dominican or Nicaraguan........ 
Just smoke them around your buddies who aren't to hip on cigars and no one will be the wiser.
But discussing any CC on the general cigar discussion is a "no-no" and should be in the Habanos section. But just smoke them, they may be pretty good~


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Gotta give your parents credit for thinking about you. Enjoy the smokes :smoke2:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Gotta give your parents credit for thinking about you. Enjoy the smokes :smoke2:


True! My dad was going to get me a box of cigars for Christmas......... until he found out about _inflation_ (he is 74).


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Did they even make a Limitada 2009?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

dartstothesea said:


> Did they even make a Limitada 2009?


Don't think so......... but don't want to go too far in depth with it, seeing its not in the Habanos Forum.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Enjoy them anyways.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, well, enjoy them as at least the thought was there.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

thebayratt said:


> Don't think so......... but don't want to go too far in depth with it, seeing its not in the Habanos Forum.


Moved. Discuss away.



Cypress said:


> Dang, well, enjoy them as at least the thought was there.


+1, and some fakes are still cuban cigars, some not too bad. You still might enjoy them.

:smoke2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My uncle did the same thing as your parents. I still haven't told him that he was taken by a nice mexican man....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried to buy one of those in Mexico just for the novelty of having a Cohiba glass top box.

.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well, like a few guys have already said... At least they thought about you, & it's a great gesture. :nod:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well, like a few guys have already said... At least they thought about you, & it's a great gesture. :nod:


I tihnk about you.... But that thread would get me banned from Puff :dance:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I tihnk about you.... But that thread would get me banned from Puff :dance:


Pfffff!!! hahaha!!!

That's not even right man.:lol:


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for all the concern. after reading up about it i feel somewhat embarrassed for posting those pics. i told my parents about them and i told them that instead of bringing me back fakes and a keychain to just bring me back some authentic ones. theyre going to the domincan soon so im going to see if they can bring back some authentic dominican cohibas. now i just need to tell them what too look for to make sure they real :dance:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I hope your parents did not pay too much--do not tel them as it was a gift and they were trying to do something special for you.....Just let them know not to worry about it next time --tell them you have plenty and if they want pick up a nice cutter or something...Smoke em if you got em!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OOPPPS to late---


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

italianxmna89 said:


> thanks for all the concern. after reading up about it i feel somewhat embarrassed for posting those pics. i told my parents about them and i told them that instead of bringing me back fakes and a keychain to just bring me back some authentic ones. theyre going to the domincan soon so im going to see if they can bring back some authentic dominican cohibas. now i just need to tell them what too look for to make sure they real :dance:


Call me crazy,,,,
but can't you get authentic dominican cohibas at you local B&M ??


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Call me crazy,,,,
> but can't you get authentic dominican cohibas at you local B&M ??


Cut him some slack, he's new to the hobby :wink:

I got had on some fake Monte "Cubans" in Mexico when I was just getting started (luckily it was only a couple of sticks).

The Cohibas sold at any of your local B&M's are going to be Dominican puros. General cigar (I believe) uses the Cohiba name and branding for their Dominican puros but they have no relation to the cuban Cohibas. Similarities stop at the name/bands.

They may be able to find you some legitimate Cuban Cohibas in the DR though. You've already been told about the glass top issue. Pay close attention to the bands as well. If you look closely at the bands on the Cohibas in your pics you'll see that the "Cohiba" square as well as the "Habana, Cuba" are mis-placed on a few of them... there are numerous ways to spot a fake (triple cap, misspelling, etc.) but that is typically the easiest way to tell.

Smoke those bad boys anyways and enjoy! They might actually be pretty good :smoke2:


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

well they didnt particularly get them for me but got them with me in mind. just some cigars to throw into my dads humidor that me and my dad could have occasionally...as far as getting authentic ones at the b&m..wouldnt cohibas cost less in the country of origin?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank your folks, smoke a cigar and figure out something cool to do with the box. Maybe stick your bands in them.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

italianxmna89 said:


> thanks for all the concern. after reading up about it i feel somewhat embarrassed for posting those pics. i told my parents about them and i told them that instead of bringing me back fakes and a keychain to just bring me back some authentic ones. theyre going to the domincan soon so im going to see if they can bring back some authentic dominican cohibas. now i just need to tell them what too look for to make sure they real :dance:


To save worry, and time if they are in the Dominican tell them to go to the La Casa De Habana, pretty much your only guarantee!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> To save worry, and time if they are in the Dominican tell them to go to the La Casa De Habana, pretty much your only guarantee!!


I may be completely wrong, but I believe that you cannot buy CCs in the DR. This isn't because of any economic embargo, but because CCs would compete too much with Dominican cigars. I know something of this sort was posted in one thread- though I can't find it.

Can anyone confirm or deny this for the OP?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I may be completely wrong, but I believe that you cannot buy CCs in the DR. This isn't because of any economic embargo, but because CCs would compete too much with Dominican cigars. I know something of this sort was posted in one thread- though I can't find it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this for the OP?


You can buy them there, but my buddy that's in the cigar business just came back from a Davidoff trip down there & said don't even waste your time. He said everything that he seen there that claimed to be a CC was a fake. He knows his CC's too, for what it's worth.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Coop D said:


> My uncle did the same thing as your parents. I still haven't told him that he was taken by a nice mexican man....


He would be pissed at that considering his line of daily work....


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

boxer757 said:


> Smoke those bad boys anyways and enjoy! They might actually be pretty good :smoke2:


+1

i had a 'cohiba' a week ago when i was home, im pretty sure it was counterfeit, but it was a damn good stick regardless.


----------

